# Looking for the Chun in the Basin of WA



## Humble Student (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello everyone
I live in the Columbia basin of Washington state, ( In the Moses lake area)
I was wondering if you knew of any real wing chun teachers out my way or even in the Spokane area.
I thought about Seattle but that is like a 3 hour drive each way. SO! thanks for the help.
And good luck with your training.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 21, 2014)

Did you have any luck in the Tri-Cities?  There used to be a group at the Richland Dojo called Desert Kung Fu and then one in Kennewick called "Big River Kung Fu."


----------



## Humble Student (Feb 2, 2014)

I think I found someone in Walla Walla, which is a bit of a drive for training. But the guy seems worth it so far.
He is from the Sifu Fong line.


----------



## Primus_Pilus (Feb 16, 2017)

I plan on moving to Walla Walla some time this year, I was wondering who the Sifu is in Walla Walla ? Thanks


----------



## Brian King (Feb 19, 2017)

Not Wing Chun, but I like Steve Smiths work quite a bit. He is based in Walla Walla I believe.
Good luck in your search
Regards
Brian King


----------



## Blindside (Feb 19, 2017)

And also not wing Chun, but James Keating is in Milton-Freewater and he is very accomplished in his fields. I would be studying with him if I lived closer.


----------



## Primus_Pilus (Feb 20, 2017)

Brian King said:


> Not Wing Chun, but I like Steve Smiths work quite a bit. He is based in Walla Walla I believe.
> Good luck in your search
> Regards
> Brian King


Thank you


----------



## Primus_Pilus (Feb 20, 2017)

Blindside said:


> And also not wing Chun, but James Keating is in Milton-Freewater and he is very accomplished in his fields. I would be studying with him if I lived closer.


Thank you


----------



## Primus_Pilus (Feb 20, 2017)

Does anyone know anything about the Wing Chun being taught at Desert Kung Fu located in the Richland Dojo ? Thanks for any information .


----------



## Cephalopod (Feb 20, 2017)

Guy I trained with for a long time started his wing chun while attending school in Walla Walla. His teacher was a police officer, I believe his name was John.
Does that sound like the school you visited?
Anyway, He always had good things to say about the 3 years he trained there, so I'd be inclined to give it a second hand thumbs up.
Good luck with your training!


----------

